# ELF Car Audio lawsuit pending



## bwh83 (Mar 14, 2010)

We bought into ELF at the shop 6 months ago, we pounded the lower grade subs into the ground and they held up fine, but every time a customer buys them, even if we install, they fry them. the 15's are the worst of all. The higher grade subs hold up fairly well so far. On the initial buy in order one of the big amps looked like someone threw it off the back of the truck, one didn't work at all, and the other one has been fine since new, installed about 4 months ago. 

I have in writting that there is no quarterly due to maintain dealership nor warranty, I sent all the defective products back 4 months ago and have not recieved them back yet. They say they're packaged and ready to ship from Dalton GA but I must order 2 grand more product before they will ship them out. When I refused and told ALi that was bad business his response was "you must maintain 5 grand quarterly purchases to maintain protection and warranty". I can understand if you drop my protection because I'm not buying much of your product but it plainly states on the website at elfAudio that 1 year warranty on every product that is not damaged by the customer.

If anyone wants to say i'm commiting slander, i have all the proof of all the facts that i have expressed here. i also have a lot more to post if something's not done about this situation. I have proof in writting from day 1 when i became a dealer right up until the last email Ali sent me before he quit all communications with me.

The reason for this post is to get somethign done about the matter, if ELF has screwed you or anyone you know, let's all get together and move foward with a class action lawsuit. Doesn't matter if you're a dealer or a customer to get in on the lawsuit


----------

